# Symphony in C, Mov. III - Allegro Molto



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's the third movement scherzo of my symphony in C. I'm composing the work in the spirit of Beethoven. He never wrote a scherzo in a minor key for a major key symphony so I thought that would be an interesting direction to go in. This is a recording of it on the piano, I'll orchestrate it later. I hope you enjoy it, one more movement to go!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm, a very intricate piece, I like it. It will be interesting to hear how you intend to orchestrate it, as I think it suffers a tiny bit as a straight piano piece, from what seem like repetitions that might well be taken up by different instruments when orchestrated. As always the time you put into your work really shows Matt.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm super impressed by this series of movements, and a bit jealous myself at your ability to create music which sounds similar to the great masters. What have you studied primarily, that gives you such a power?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's difficult to for me to hear how this will sound with real instruments being played by humans. I dislike the way the computer re-creates your piece, but think it would benefit much from the human touch!

Good work, however!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is almost certainly a recording of him actually playing on some sort of keyboard, unless he has an incredibly expressive piano sound system.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> This is almost certainly a recording of him actually playing on some sort of keyboard, unless he has an incredibly expressive piano sound system.


It sounds very "fake" to my ears.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> This is almost certainly a recording of him actually playing on some sort of keyboard, unless he has an incredibly expressive piano sound system.


Yes, I am playing on a Clavinova. At the moment it's the best option I have available to me.


----------

